# Are my GALs dead??!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My giant African land snails havnt come our of their shells for a long time and I mean a LONG time!! I'm familiar with the seal on the entrance during their hibernation and all that but this is different. Theres no seal. I can't see any flesh inside and they feel kinda light. They havnt come out for food for a long time and even bathing them won't help. They're kept in a nice warm room.
When this happened before a quick soak helped them out but not this time. Theres no foul smell, maggots or black liquid so are they really dead??


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

hold them infront of a light and see if there is anything inside. but it doesn't sound good hon.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks  I really miss seeing them, especially the biggest one. I don't understand why there's no smell if they're dead though as everywhere I read says all snails stink when they die and it lingers, fills the room and makes you gag


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

To be honest with you I've had three die (definitely dead before anyone says) and there was no smell. Sounds like they've retracted, any ideas how old they could be, if you catch it quick very moist conditions and lukewarm baths can bring them out of it. But once they've retracted once, 9/10 they'll do it again. Sorry if this is the case


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. So they're right at the back of the shell? I thought once dead they were sposed to come out of the shell? I can't remember how long ago it was but I had all three from tiny babies about fingernail size.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I found out its probably deep retraction syndrome. Main causes are malnourishment (w which they wernt) or too clean. Cant find the link now.
I'd love to keep the shells but it would be upsetting so I might just bury them and I'm looking out for a other snail. I won't be so clean next time.


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

Why do they bury themselves? Sorry to impose on ur post :blush:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thats ok. Its normal behaviour for them and they also do it to make sure they don't overheat and when laying eggs.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 5 and I'm not sure if they are dead either...they are teeny, I fed them loads but they never eat it...they have cuttle fish and I spray the tank regularly...They haven't moved for months but I thought they might be sleeping...you can't see any flesh either...I don't wanna throw them away in case they are alive...I heard snails can sleep for 3 years! They don't smell either...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea, I really domt wanna throw mine away either just in case....well bury them rather. I had them from tiny babies and watched them grow


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Snails can sleep through summer too. The term for it begins with a or s I think. But when asleep they're sposed to have the membrane at the shell entrance


----------

